# DEET & malarone - ok for DH?



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, my DH off to India & been given malarone to take plus told to use a repellant containing DEET. We're hoping to be matched for DE IVF shortly so wanted to check whether those medications would have any implications on sperm produced in this time (quite possibly 90 days before cycle) or require us to delay treatment & wait at least 90 days from his return.
Realise that if there are lot of mosquitoes in area it's better he takes precautions than not but also would prefer to know now effect that might have on our timings.
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The UK national teratology information service concludes that there are no reports of any adverse effects from using these products on male fertility. 

Hubby should use the prophylaxsis and no need to change your plans re timing unless you particularly want to.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for checking that for me - pleased that he's ok to use anti malarials & it won't affect tx dates


----------

